# iPhone 4 ringtone tomfoolery



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

I paid for and downloaded "ringtones" off of iTunes but can't get them to go into the ringtone folder on the actual iphone. I've found some other articles but they were 3 years old and unapplicable to the iphone 4. From what I read however, you used to be able to make ringtones out of any song you had bought in iTunes but they took that feature out of the iphone 4. 

Also, another option was to enable the "ringtone" option under "view" in iTunes, but I looked and that option is no longer there. I have the most recent version of iTunes, too. This is indeed a strange issue, it's way too difficult to customize the iphone 4 ringtones. 

Has anyone had success with this?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if the following will help

How to Import Non-iTunes Ringtones to Your iPhone | eHow.com


----------

